# Mountain shooting....



## bloodhound689 (May 20, 2007)

When I was a kid my father used to take me up to the mountains (Washington State) to go shooting... Is there anywhere in Virginia where I can take my kids out in the woods and set up some milk jugs or shaken up soda cans (The fun stuff)... to put some holes in? I am in the Va Beach area.


----------

